# Jack Dempsey Head Shaking/Odd Behavior



## Patrincka (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay tank info first: PH is about 6.8 (I got something from the LFS today to raise it to 7.0, which is the PH my fish are used to). Nitrates (Nitrites, whatever) and Ammonia levels are right on the money. 29gal tank with 1 small pleco and a breeding pair of Jack Dempseys. While I realize this tank is small for what everyone suggests for these guys, they are always quite happy and very active fishies who love to make babies at least once a month for me... so I figure they aren't unhappy with their living conditions. Also, I do add aquarium salt to make the water brackish...
We moved about a week ago and since moving I've noticed my Jack Dempseys are being a little more strange than usual. Normally when they breed there is head shaking and odd behavior involved, however since we moved they have been doing the head shaking more often and randomly doing rapid pacing back and forth in a small area for about 10 to 15 seconds. I've never seen them do this before, and am hoping they are just a little bit stressed - but will be okay. I'm trying to bring the PH up a tiny in hopes that will make them happier as their PH was always about 7.0 or 7.1 at the old house. Any ideas?
No visible signs of any parasites or any inclination to a bacteria or virus bothering them IMHO. Thanks!!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the exact water parameters? What is your normal tank maintenance routine? What type filtration do you have on the tank?

What kind of test kits are you using? Are they liquid reagent or strips?

How large are these fish?

You are very fortunate that the female has survived spawning in this tank, but I wouldn't presume that they are _happy_ under any circumstances. The tank size also clouds the issue as to what is going on with the fish, and not knowing the exact water parameters doesn't help, either. Two adult JDs will produce alot of waste, so I can't imagine what kind of tank maintenance would be necessary to house them in this size tank. 

I would not attempt altering the ph in the tank at all with any of the enhancers/reducers the LFS sell. I've never seen them cause anything but problems in a tank.


----------

